# Avian Fashions flightsuit and leash safe?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting my dove started on using bird diapers/flightsuits for a while, and am wondering how good the Avian Fashions leashes are in terms of safety. I know doves are pretty good flyers, so I'm a little worried that the leashes are only held on by Velcro. Though, to be fair, my dove is practically clipped (he won't let his outermost wing feathers grow back).

My intention with the suits is mainly for indoor use (so he won't make messes everywhere), but in the summertime I have access to a nice little cottage, and I think it would be nice to be able to take him out there and go for walks and such.


----------

